# Female WHFB figures in plastic?



## Hywel (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm looking to kit bash an Empire Army with more than the usual number of female figures (i.e. some, as opposed to none).

I'm reasonably well sorted for female wizards, champions and heroes by kit bashing from wood elf, night elf, vampire and Bretonnian damsel figures. 

But there's some stuff I'd really like to put together, like a female Engineer and female gun crew, that I could really do with having a plastic female figure to start off the build with: I think it is a lot easier to kit bash when it is all plastic.

Does anyone know if GW, or for that matter any other company, make plastic female figures which might serve as a good starting point for this? The best I've found thus far is daemonettes but they are rather distinctive and need a lot of green stuff attention to even begin to look like what I have in mind. Something like Bretonnian damsels or vampire queens would be ideal...

Cheers, Hywel.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Only real one Iknow of is the Wood Elf plastic sets.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The only female figures I know of are the WE glade guard, but not sure how good they would be for what you want..


----------



## Hywel (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check those out! Wasn't clear from the GW photo on their site if they actually did have female figures in that unit. Do you know roughly what the male:female ratio of the figures is?

Cheers, Hywel.


----------



## Hywel (Nov 10, 2008)

P.S. I was kinda shocked by how few female figures GW make when I started looking. I know my friend Heather managed to find some non-GW female figures to use as Imperial Guard (Starship Troopers figures, I believe) but really- no wonder the hobby is so male dominated, if you can't even find the basic female figures to start kit bashing from! 

For shame, GW...!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Dark Elf Warriors sprues have a 1:4 ratio of females.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Dark Elf Corsairs have some females if i remember right.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Dark Elf Corsairs have some females if i remember right.


Actually, they don't. Only the Warriors sprue has female torsos.


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Could always make some Empire Daemonettes


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

GW makes a female army for mordhiem that might help you out.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Amazons are metal, and shit models to say the least.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The Sisters of Sigmar also metal, nice enough, and I use them for Flagellants. Dark Eldar have female torsos, as do Eldar from 40k. Won't much do for female engineers, I'm afraid. Shadowforge does excellent metal females, but nothing for a metal engineer or gun crew. Reaper Miniatures does many metal females, Time Chaser might work.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Wood Elf Glade Guard box should be 50:50 for the male/female torsos though most of the torsos with no arms are female


----------



## Hywel (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, Creon, the Time Chaser from Reaper will do nicely! There's a fair few other female figures in their range which I can use, too... I think those, plus the kit bashing from glade guard, should give me a nice mix of female figures in quite a few of my units. 

Fluff wise I wanted to build "The Countess' Own 1st Mermidian Regiment" from Nuln, and wanted to have quite a few female figures representing foreigners and determined female scholars, engineers and wizards fighting for Countess Emmanuelle, Nuln being a pretty cosmopolitian place. I thought the Countess might support a progressive dangerous idea like that, with the Myrmidia cult being the logical core around which the rest of the Regiment might have coalesced...

When I had the idea, I didn't realise it was going to require QUITE so much kit bashing and customisation, though!   

Thanks for everyone's helpful replies!

Cheers, Hywel.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Problem is, a lot of GW female models are pretty damn ugly, they look really old and are out of proportion in terms of features. 

The "best" female figures in the entire GW range are Battle Sister Repentinas are pretty nice figures, the battle sisters are all metal tho, so can't help you there.

Wood Elves are OK, Dark Elves have a fair few also. In the Warhammer lore there are lots of awesome female only armies, but GW really need to make more "attractice" female models, instead of "war torn" ones.


----------

